# pkg install error



## ravinew1 (Jul 12, 2019)

Hi all,

I have installed 11.2 Freebsd in VM and trying to execute
the following command

pkg install bash






it is showing above ssl certificate error. How to resolve this to install other packages like cmake etc

thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 12, 2019)

That's weird. Why is it trying to do SSL on a plain HTTP connection? Are you using a proxy perhaps?

For SSL to work correctly you'll need to install the internet root CA certificates: security/ca_root_nss.


----------



## ravinew1 (Jul 12, 2019)

That problem is resolved. What you said is correct.


----------

